# First time soil test



## JOE SCHMOE (May 6, 2019)

I got my first ever soil test back from Spectrum yesterday. How to I adjust my fertilizer to match their recommended rates?

How do I add the "S" (I'm guessing Sulfur) to raise it up? Any other guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw another post with different zones earlier today. I think you deleted it.

ph is right at 6.9. Ideally we dont want it going above 7.0. You are a little bit low on sulfur. Use Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) as your source of nitrogen. It will slightly help with the pH and it will help with the sulfur. Dont do lime on this soil.

For this soil (Front Right), I dont agree with 5lb/ksqft of N for a zoysia lawn. It will push too much grow. I think phosphorous at 44ppm is fine and you dont need more. Pottassium is also good at 148ppm. Therefore you can get away with just nitrogen if you mulch mow. Otherwise, you will need to use a fertilizer with some P (very low) and Potassium to keep the levels.

The last item is iron/Mn. 90ppm is fine level of iron, but the Mn higher than iron can cause some yellow grass. I suggest you apply iron to get it above the Mn.


----------



## JOE SCHMOE (May 6, 2019)

g-man said:


> I saw another post with different zones earlier today. I think you deleted it.
> 
> ph is right at 6.9. Ideally we dont want it going above 7.0. You are a little bit low on sulfur. Use Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) as your source of nitrogen. It will slightly help with the pH and it will help with the sulfur. Dont do lime on this soil.
> 
> ...


@g-man Thank you...Yes I deleted a previous post, as it had my personal information on it. I 1/4 my lawn and had all 4 tested. This being my first ever test wanted to see what each section looked like.

Surprisingly each section has different needs... Here's my front left section


----------

